# Alcoholic In Recovery



## GrumpyCyclistUK (27 Aug 2014)

Hi all,
Sorry for the title... But as it says, I'm an alcoholic in recovery, I am 10 days away from being 1 year sober. I also quit smoking about 10 months, I now use an e-cig.
Recently (6 weeks ago) I started to ride to and from work. It is a 16.4 mile journey each way. When I was drinking (evening drinker) I would ride short sharp rides of 2 miles to the train station and back for work...
I was 15.7 stone before I started to ride the long (well it is to me) distance, I’m now 14.7 stone...
I have recently started to feel a sharp even though momentarily pain in my chest, this then sets off a bit of a panic attack, and it’s making me wary on the bike, and im not pushing myself as hard.
My question: Is there anyone out there who like me has made a big change to their lives, and had a similar pain in the chest. Is it me just being paranoid. Am I pushing myself too much, I ride in Mon, Tue, Wed & Thu (Early Meeting on Friday) – According to my Garmin, I have ridden 509 miles since August.
Any help would be appreciated, either here or as a Private Message.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## byegad (27 Aug 2014)

A pain in the chest is always a cause for an appointment with the Doctor. Get it checked out. I get sharp pains in the side of my rib cage which is a form of cramp brought on by using my Asthma reliever inhaler, cold weather makes this a lot worse. I can tell you I was concerned until I got that one checked out.


----------



## Saluki (27 Aug 2014)

Hi & 
Congratulations on your life change. 16.4 miles each way is a very respectable commute IMO.

Sharp pains in the chest area should always be checked out by a doctor. It could be nothing but better to be sure. I had chest pains which turned out to be a pulled muscle but I was very worried at the time and my GP told me that they would rather see 1000 false alarms than one genuine case of a heart problem.

Keep up the good work and enjoy your riding.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Aug 2014)

Well done for doing what's needed.
Go and see the doctor ASAP regarding the chest pains, it may be nothing, i.e muscular, stress, but it should be looked at. I left it too long before I took serious note of my heart rumblings (hearty drinker, heavy smoker, heavy caffiene addict, high Cholesterol, active, low BP).
Also e-cigs are still nicotine and that's not good for the heart either. Zyban is bloody great for quitting cigs.

Doctors ASAP please.


----------



## Peteaud (27 Aug 2014)

Hi and 

As others have said best to see a doc.

My simple bit of advice is don't go mad with the miles, just keep doing the rides and the miles will creep up.

I wish you well.


----------



## Paul99 (27 Aug 2014)

Welcome and congratulations on your sobriety and kudos to you for your lifestyle change.

Now get to the doctors!!


----------



## Crackle (27 Aug 2014)

I've pulled an intercostal muscle before and I know others who have. It gives you a sharp pain and I know some who've believed they are having a heart attack because of it. It might be that but of course a GP appt. is always a better idea than internet advice.


----------



## ayceejay (27 Aug 2014)

Not a situation to guess at Vernon best get yourself an MOT as others have said it may be nothing but just as likely to be something, remember where your liver is and how you abused it in the past get yourself checked.


----------



## The Jogger (27 Aug 2014)

On the 9th of next month I will be 25 years sober and even today I am a bit paranoid about my health but especially in my early days of sobriety, however saying that, I would definitely get that checked out as advised above. You will either be told it is nothing to worry about or it will be sorted either of those has to be better than the third option.

Good luck and keep it in the day.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (27 Aug 2014)

Crackle said:


> I've pulled an intercostal muscle before and I know others who have. It gives you a sharp pain and I know some who've believed they are having a heart attack because of it. It might be that but of course a GP appt. is always a better idea than internet advice.


Yes, I think I might have strained that muscle group once or twice myself. Since I became aware of it, I've tried to ride with a more upright posture, i.e. less hunching of the spine, and this helps.


----------



## slowmotion (27 Aug 2014)

Please book an appointment to see your GP. You have absolutely nothing to lose by doing so. Good luck, and well done.


----------



## summerdays (28 Aug 2014)

I agree with the others, go see the doc, and remember it could be a number of things that could cause pain. And well done for the big effort that you are making.


----------



## GrumpyCyclistUK (28 Aug 2014)

WOW, thanks for all the kind responses guys/gals. I must admit, I was worried about posting that in case people looked down on it.

I have boked an appointment to see my doctors, its on the 10th Sept (Earliest Appointment) - I have also reduced my average speed to try and compensate.

I love being on my bike and really want to train hard once I know more to start hitting the charity rides.

Thanks again everyone, really appreciate the help.

Well Done on your sobriety The Jogger


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2014)

Keep checking with your GP, people cancel and you might get an earlier one. You can also request a phone consultation.


----------



## Drago (28 Aug 2014)

A brave admission, and an even braver attempt to kick your demons in the gonads. Well done, Sir.

I quit smoking a few years ago - aside from cigars at weddings etc - and it wad the best thing I ever did.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Aug 2014)

It takes courage to admit to something like that. Well done. And please let us know what your results are.. all the best.


----------



## tadpole (28 Aug 2014)

I was over weight and lost a fair amount, (9 stone over 5 years) 18 months ago I started to have sudden sharp pains, right in the middle of my chest, radiating to the left armpit. Saw my doctor, he did nothing, saw a different doctor who wanted to do blood tests, (fasting blood) on the day of the blood test I was blue-lighted from the dr reception having collapsed, turned out my gall bladder was the root cause of that, weeks/months later still getting pains so was given a heart stress test, (all fine, in fact they could not stress test my heart to 85% of my predicted heart rate as I was too fit for the machine that they had) still getting the chest pains, but recently had a transnasal gastroscopy exam, and the culprit is a hiatus hernia. Keep going back to the doctors till you know exactly what it is, even if it takes repeated visits. I've found that they are as in the dark as much as you are.


----------



## GrumpyCyclistUK (17 Sep 2014)

Hey everyone...

Health Update:

Got my Year Sober Chip (Attached)

Went to see my doctor last week. 
He tested my Blood Pressure which was healthy apparently. My pulse was good too.
He wanted to send me on for a ECG as a precautioanry measure.

Today: I had a "Fasting" Blood Test this morning and have an ECG Trace of Heart booked for 17:00 today also.

Once this has been down, i have a follow up appointment in 2 weeks.
I'm still riding my trips to and from work, but i have chosen to take it a bit easier on my trips.

More to follow...

Keep Riding People...


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Sep 2014)

GrumpyCyclistUK said:


> Got my Year Sober Chip (Attached)


Neat! 

Actually ... come to think of it ... my 6th anniversary should be around now.


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 Sep 2014)

may you get many more chips.

best of luck


----------



## HeroesFitness (17 Sep 2014)

Yeah, definitely see a doctor for a health screen, hopefully it is something simple like indegestion or you are going to fast causing a stitch.

Well done on the healthy change in lifestyle, good on yah


----------



## bowtomephil (17 Sep 2014)

As a non drinker( kind of. I hate the taste of Alcohol , if it is masked in coffee etc then I can drink it.) and having a dad and brother who would think nothing of downing 10 pints in a night, I like hearing stories how people stop, it benefits themselves and espeiailly those around them. Congrats to all who have their chips.


----------



## Lisat (17 Sep 2014)

Well done on your year. 
Massive achievement. I got my 5 earlier this year and celebrated by buying a road bike.
Best purchase of the last 5 and half years. 
I gave up smoking 3 years ago and luckily haven't had any thoughts of lighting up again. I did the smoking by just stopping and was a cow for about a month but that was that.

Take care and hope you are ok health wise


----------



## Peteaud (17 Sep 2014)

@GrumpyCyclistUK 

Hope all goes well with the doc.

And bl00dy well done on the Year.


----------



## Cold (17 Sep 2014)

I had similair pains a few years ago and it turned out to be caused by excess acid and I was put on Omeprazole and it stopped.
You are doing the right thing by going to the Doctor.


----------



## GrumpyCyclistUK (17 Sep 2014)

Had my ECG. When she turned the machine on, she informed me that "Oh, its nothing horrific"
Then she told me to get up and get dressed, before telling me that there is an abnormality. She then went off to see the doctor.
When she came back she informed me that there is a minor issue with conductive delay. Nothing to worry about and for me to keep my follow up appointment with the doctor at the end of the month, and for me to keep my usual routine (which means riding my bike)

I must admit, i am so tempted to google this, but i hate all that self diagnosis stuff. I'll never sleep again...

Thanks for all your kind words...

GrumpyCyclistUK


----------



## summerdays (17 Sep 2014)

GrumpyCyclistUK said:


> Had my ECG. When she turned the machine on, she informed me that "Oh, its nothing horrific"
> Then she told me to get up and get dressed, before telling me that there is an abnormality. She then went off to see the doctor.
> When she came back she informed me that there is a minor issue with conductive delay. Nothing to worry about and for me to keep my follow up appointment with the doctor at the end of the month, and for me to keep my usual routine (which means riding my bike)
> 
> ...


I google stuff that I don't have and discover that I probably do have them, don't do it as you will be sure you have every thing that you read

Sounds like it was worth going to see the doc anyway, and that they don't seem really worried.


----------



## ScotiaLass (17 Sep 2014)

GrumpyCyclistUK said:


> Had my ECG. When she turned the machine on, she informed me that "Oh, its nothing horrific"
> Then she told me to get up and get dressed, before telling me that there is an abnormality. She then went off to see the doctor.
> When she came back she informed me that there is a minor issue with conductive delay. Nothing to worry about and for me to keep my follow up appointment with the doctor at the end of the month, and for me to keep my usual routine (which means riding my bike)
> 
> ...


Good news 
Despite being an ex nurse I don't google stuff, it just makes me worry!
Well done on your year award!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Sep 2014)

GrumpyCyclistUK said:


> Had my ECG. When she turned the machine on, she informed me that "Oh, its nothing horrific"
> Then she told me to get up and get dressed, before telling me that there is an abnormality. She then went off to see the doctor.
> When she came back she informed me that there is a minor issue with conductive delay. Nothing to worry about and for me to keep my follow up appointment with the doctor at the end of the month, and for me to keep my usual routine (which means riding my bike)
> 
> ...



well done and glad you got yourself/are getting yourself checked out.

I only ever resort to looking up health issues on the internet after I have officially been diagnosed with it. It saves a lot of stress about worrying about it, but allows you to be informed about the condition and how to care for it (or otherwise) when you know you have it. It also helps because at the end of the day some of the less common conditions can cause issues at the Dr's or hospital and if the patient actually knows about the condition it does help - at least in my case it has done.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2014)

GrumpyCyclistUK said:


> Had my ECG. When she turned the machine on, she informed me that "Oh, its nothing horrific"
> Then she told me to get up and get dressed, before telling me that there is an abnormality. She then went off to see the doctor.
> When she came back she informed me that there is a minor issue with conductive delay. Nothing to worry about and for me to keep my follow up appointment with the doctor at the end of the month, and for me to keep my usual routine (which means riding my bike)
> 
> ...



I hope everything goes well for you and hope it's good news at the end of the month.


----------



## Saluki (17 Sep 2014)

Just caught up with this thread again.
Sounds like the docs are not too excited about your ECG but make sure you keep your follow up appointment. Happy riding.
Congratulations on your 1 year chip. May you get many more


----------



## Mummy3monkeys (17 Sep 2014)

Well done on your lifestyle changes, it takes a strong person to admit that things aren't right. If your ECG had been terrible, you would have been sorted fairly quickly and wouldn't be left. So fingers crossed for the fasted bloods, and def don't google if you can, makes things a ton worse x


----------



## Shut Up Legs (17 Sep 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> Neat!
> 
> Actually ... come to think of it ... my 6th anniversary should be around now.


Mine's in early January, so where's my 6 shiny little trophies, eh?


----------



## tyred (18 Sep 2014)

Don't google symptons - how to turn your runny nose into suffering from every illness known to man and having 6 hours left to live in a few mouse clicks...


----------

